# Verifikation und Dokumentation



## INST (16 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

wir sind gerade an der Umstellung des elektrischen Lastenhefts.
Beim Punkt "Umsetzung der EN ISO 13849-1" sind wir an einer Frage hängengeblieben.
Darf man verlangen, dass die Verifikation (Berechnung) der Sicherheitsfunktionen, sei es z.B. mit SISTEMA oder PAScal, in der Anlagendoku. aufgeführt wird.

Danke und Gruß
INST


----------



## Paule (16 Dezember 2009)

INST schrieb:


> Darf man verlangen, dass die Verifikation (Berechnung) der Sicherheitsfunktionen, sei es z.B. mit SISTEMA oder PAScal, in der Anlagendoku. aufgeführt wird.


Würde ich mal schon sagen.
Ist ja ein Teil der Gefahrenanalyse, und die kann man ja auch verlangen.


----------



## Klopfer (16 Dezember 2009)

Grundsätzlich kann ich in meinem Vertrag auch Forderungen stellen, die über MRL und einschlägige Normen hinausgehen. 

Eine beispielhafte offene Liste sinnvoller Dokumente, die der Hersteller erstellen aber nicht rausrücken muss (außer sein fleißiger Verkäufer kann besser Verträge unterschreiben als lesen *ROFL*)

– Risikobeurteilung
– Prüfprotokolle nach VDE 0113 (EN 60204-1)
– Dokumentation der Sicherheitsfunktionen gem. EN ISO 13849-1
– ggf. Programmquelltext
– ggf. Sicherheitskopie des Programms
– Nachweise über statische Berechnungen
– usw.

Gruß

Alex


----------

